# large changing pad for use on floor/bed?



## veedeep (Mar 18, 2010)

DS is 18 months now, and he's pretty much outgrown our wonderful Cooshee changing pad that we have on his dresser (BEST changing pad ever - highly recommend it).

So, it's time to move to changing him on the floor or on the bed. Can anyone recommend a large-size changing pad or mat that we can lay on the floor/bed? Most of the ones I see are quite small - appropriate for use on changing tables when out and about, but kind of small for a toddler who might roll around a bit on the floor.

Thanks!


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

we usually just change wet without a changing pad, and Dirties we change on the bathroom floor, so don't bother with a changing pad. If we do use one it's our first years brand travel changing pad, which is circular, so if you put the bum in the middle a toddler can usually roll onto their tummy without rolling off the edge.


----------



## babygrey (Jan 12, 2010)

My DD is 18mo and we use the changing pad that folds up into our diaper caddy. It isn't super large- but it is bigger than some I've seen.

We've used it since she was a newbie- I don't lay her lengthwise on it anymore, tho, rather, I put the changing pad perpendicular to her body (like an upsidedown T), so if she happens to roll, she has room on either side.


----------



## veedeep (Mar 18, 2010)

I wonder if I could buy some PUL locally and just sew one that's PUL on one side and cotton or fleece on the other...


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

What about a reuseable underpad, like the kind they have in hospitals?
http://www.amazon.com/Duro-Med-3-Ply.../dp/B0009STNG0


----------



## sarahdavida (Mar 21, 2008)

When DS outgrew the changing pad, we just used dark colored towels (that we exclusively used for changing) on the end of our bed - when they got dirty, we´d rinse any necessary spots in the moment, if any, and then wash regularly...it worked for us perfectly well - no new purchases required...


----------



## veedeep (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey, the hospital-type pad is a good idea. Hadn't thought about that. I wonder what Babies R Us has...They might have some waterproof crib-pad things.

I suppose towels would work, too.

I might end up changing DS on the floor, though. His room has hardwood floors with a rug overtop, so the floor is kind of hard. Not that he needs a super cushy spot for a quick diaper change, but he's so used to his nice Cooshee changing pad! I saw some changing pads on Etsy that have a little quilt-type batting inside - that might be nice.

Maybe I'll just have to make my own - then I can have something super cute.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Happy Tushies makes extra large "bed pads." I just ordered one and really like it. Swaddlebees and FuzziBunz have mattress pad varieties, too.

I have been looking at options for postpartum use as well as normal bed protection with a bunch of kids. The hospital ones are all vinyl backed, if that would be a concern for you.

If you have sewing skills, making one sounds like a great option!


----------



## veedeep (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks, Heather. I'll look into the ones you mentioned. Vinyl backing would probably not be ideal, but since it's just for diaper changes it might be ok.







I'm sure the ones made by the diaper companies are nice, though!


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

not organic or all that natural, but cheap and large is going to the fabric section and getting that plastic-ish table cover material (i always think of it as the bar-b-q red check table cloths material) you can buy it in whatever size you want.

i did that for dd1 and still had several left over to use with dd2. you can put a towel/prefold - whatever on top if you want.

the material also works great to cover the carpet when a messy one is eating and/or crafting.


----------



## TangoMama (Jan 6, 2009)

NAK

This is what we use for DS for changes and naked bum time. It's very absorbant and huge - same size as a crib mattress, but we don't have him sleep on it bcs it does have a plastic-y backing.


----------



## veedeep (Mar 18, 2010)

I ended up ordering one from Happy Tushies. Decent price, and you get to choose the fabric.


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahdavida* 
When DS outgrew the changing pad, we just used dark colored towels (that we exclusively used for changing) on the end of our bed - when they got dirty, we´d rinse any necessary spots in the moment, if any, and then wash regularly...it worked for us perfectly well - no new purchases required...

This.

Actually, I never even worried about what color they were







. Just old towels. Washed 'em with the diapers.

And I think I started doing this LONG before he outgrew changing pads and such. Just so much easier to grab whatever's handy and throw him down on whatever surface presented itself.


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

i use the smallest size o-wool pads, and i keep one upstairs and one downstairs. easy to rinse any poo off of, and they dry quickly.


----------

